# The 3DS game card case is back on Club Nintendo! Includes Animal Crossing cover



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

Big news! Club Nintendo finally brought back the 3DS game card case, for the third time. One of the best, most useful prizes you can get!
It holds up to 18 games, all in one case. Comes with three stylish covers that you can switch at any time.

Now they're offering two different sets.

*Animal Crossing*







*Legend of Zelda*







It's 400 coins for a case, so hopefully you've been saving up. If you're in need of coins, you can buy game codes from ebay, to get extra coins. 
What are you waiting for, go get this case! It's only available for a limited time!


Get it here: https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-details/a/44003.do


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 16, 2014)

I WANT BOTH!!!!


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> I WANT BOTH!!!!



XD you can get both, but it'll cost you 800 coins. But then you'd get two cases!


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 16, 2014)

i caved in and got the Zelda one


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have enough coins  Hopefully they won't sell out so quickly.


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Unfortunately I don't have enough coins  Hopefully they won't sell out so quickly.



I bought it the last time it was out, and ever since then, I've been low on coins. It's pretty expensive, but worth it. I would not buy anything else with my coins, but this. Unless a cool Virtual Console game came out for 100 coins


----------



## Snow (Jan 16, 2014)

I grabbed this a couple days ago -- I literally save all my coins for AC stuff and I just had enough. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

Snow said:


> I grabbed this a couple days ago -- I literally save all my coins for AC stuff and I just had enough. Can't wait to get it!!



And if you love your 3DS, you should get a skin for it. Costs $15 online, from DecalGirl. It completely transforms your 3DS. Just don't do this if you have a limited edition 3DS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2014)

I snagged the Legend of Zelda one, need some more coins before I can snag the Animal Crossing one.  Really like these things, glad Nintendo brought them back.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 16, 2014)

I really want to get this, but I spent all my coins on the Luigi figure/diarama


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I really want to get this, but I spent all my coins on the Luigi figure/diarama



Oh wow, my friend mentioned saving up for that. I doubt they'd bring that Luigi figure back. Wasn't it like, a platinum or gold reward? 
Just having one of these cases is all you'll ever need. Once you have one,  you're all set.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 16, 2014)

I would totally get one of these!

If I had enough coins. Do you guys have any tips on getting coins without paying for anything at all? I don't play too much of my old 3DS games, but it would be nice to get a case for them instead of putting them in the drawer.

By the way, I really like changeable covers. I like to keep my Rune Factory 4 cover on the chibi's!


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> I would totally get one of these!
> 
> If I had enough coins. Do you guys have any tips on getting coins without paying for anything at all? I don't play too much of my old 3DS games, but it would be nice to get a case for them instead of putting them in the drawer.
> 
> By the way, I really like changeable covers. I like to keep my Rune Factory 4 cover on the chibi's!



Not that I know of, you MUST register purchased games. This gives you about 60 coins per game, plus 10 for taking a survey on them later on. Registering purchased eshop titles is automatic if you link your club Nintendo account to eshop. There's no other way to get coins for free, unless you know a friend in real life with unused and unwanted codes for their 3DS/WiiU games. Or even better, if they have an unused code for their system. Like let's say a 5 year old got a 3DS for Christmas, you can take their code from the box, and use it yourself for about 150 to 200 coins


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 16, 2014)

Omg thank you for making this thread! I've missed this thing so many times before and now I can finally have it!! x3 I got both AC and Zelda ones!


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 16, 2014)

Samus said:


> Omg thank you for making this thread! I've missed this thing so many times before and now I can finally have it!! x3 I got both AC and Zelda ones!



Yay ^_^  Posting this was mainly to let everyone know that it's available, specifically those who missed it before. I'm glad I helped someone :3

But you got both o_0!!! You do know that you're gonna get two cases, right? One case is more than enough o:
These cases really steal all your coins


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I'm aware. But I got plenty of coins so it isn't a problem. Plus this along with the poster sets are the few interesting things on CN.


----------



## Snow (Jan 17, 2014)

MattKimura said:


> And if you love your 3DS, you should get a skin for it. Costs $15 online, from DecalGirl. It completely transforms your 3DS. Just don't do this if you have a limited edition 3DS.



lol I would except I have the ACNL 3DS! I almost think the decal set is cooler though...to be honest.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 17, 2014)

Guessing this is for the .com shop? It sucks because the UK nintendo club always has crappy rewards! I had to import the reversible 3DS bag from America! Cost me ?20


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 17, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Guessing this is for the .com shop? It sucks because the UK nintendo club always has crappy rewards! I had to import the reversible 3DS bag from America! Cost me ?20



Yep, this is from the American Club Nintendo. I didn't think it was different in other countries. 




Snow said:


> lol I would except I have the ACNL 3DS! I almost think the decal set is cooler though...to be honest.



These skins are better than the special edition 3DS, mainly because the insides of those 3DS' have nothing special, just plain color. With a skin, it does the inside and outside. They're really premium skins, nothing cheap that gets bubbles or fades out. It's definitely worth the change, if you're up for it


----------



## Snow (Jan 17, 2014)

MattKimura said:


> These skins are better than the special edition 3DS, mainly because the insides of those 3DS' have nothing special, just plain color. With a skin, it does the inside and outside. They're really premium skins, nothing cheap that gets bubbles or fades out. It's definitely worth the change, if you're up for it



how easily do they come off? I confess the ACNL 3DS is a lot plainer than I expected, but I would want to be able to go back to it easy enough.


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 17, 2014)

Snow said:


> how easily do they come off? I confess the ACNL 3DS is a lot plainer than I expected, but I would want to be able to go back to it easy enough.



It comes off very easily, and leaves no stickiness on it. I had to remove mine, to add screen protectors on it. You MUST add screen protectors first, they won't fit if you put the skin on first. This is only if you want screen protectors xD  They're fairly cheap, might as well. 
But I forgot to mention, it's really not advised to remove a skin once you apply it. So you only have one chance to put it on, once you take it off, its gonna get stretched from pulling it. So putting it back on won't be easy after that. If you put it on, be sure that you're ready to do so.

There's a ton of skins on that site, they just make your 3DS absolutely BEAUTIFUL. It also feels good to touch, you'd be happy that you won't be sweating your hands on the actual 3DS, or touching the actual 3DS screen (With screen protectors)


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 17, 2014)

Actually, I got the case from last year and filled it up...  I need another one and can't get one


----------



## Snow (Jan 18, 2014)

MattKimura said:


> It comes off very easily, and leaves no stickiness on it. I had to remove mine, to add screen protectors on it. You MUST add screen protectors first, they won't fit if you put the skin on first. This is only if you want screen protectors xD  They're fairly cheap, might as well.
> But I forgot to mention, it's really not advised to remove a skin once you apply it. So you only have one chance to put it on, once you take it off, its gonna get stretched from pulling it. So putting it back on won't be easy after that. If you put it on, be sure that you're ready to do so.
> 
> There's a ton of skins on that site, they just make your 3DS absolutely BEAUTIFUL. It also feels good to touch, you'd be happy that you won't be sweating your hands on the actual 3DS, or touching the actual 3DS screen (With screen protectors)



Good to know! I may succumb after all then -- I was worried they might not leave my 3DS intact so I had stopped looking at them (originally I was planning to get a plain 3DS and a skin). Thanks!


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Guessing this is for the .com shop? It sucks because the UK nintendo club always has crappy rewards! I had to import the reversible 3DS bag from America! Cost me ?20



No, I can confirm that Europe gets the better prizes.



Samus said:


> Omg thank you for making this thread! I've missed this thing so many times before and now I can finally have it!! x3 I got both AC and Zelda ones!



Thinking about that too. XD I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!


----------



## taylalatbh (Jan 20, 2014)

Blah. Is this America only?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

y u dumb crap not in sweden? D: I want those.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 20, 2014)

Same as above - I wish it was available in the UK.  They look so pretty!


----------



## Lassy (Jan 20, 2014)

Bwaa. French Nintendo has crappy stuff ;-;
This looks awesomeeeeee. I've lost 2000 stars because I didn't use them ._.
Only got 1700 left now :B


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2014)

My case shipped yesterday, so anyone who ordered it should see it soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> Same as above - I wish it was available in the UK.  They look so pretty!



yesss D: like why even have it in just some countries D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2014)

Snow said:


> My case shipped yesterday, so anyone who ordered it should see it soon!



I look forward to getting mine soon as well.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 22, 2014)

I ordered the Zelda one yesterday. I have one of the original, but it's gotten quite banged up. It'll be nice to have a new one. Now if I could only get myself another 310 points, I could get the Animal Crossing one as well


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 23, 2014)

Iris Mist said:


> I ordered the Zelda one yesterday. I have one of the original, but it's gotten quite banged up. It'll be nice to have a new one. Now if I could only get myself another 310 points, I could get the Animal Crossing one as well



People speak of buying two cases, as if that's so easy. As if, they can go out and buy about 5 new 3DS games, just to get a case. I wonder why they'd buy two, and blow out all their coins/stars on it, rather than saving for something else.


----------



## Bui (Jan 23, 2014)

I got on Club Nintendo a couple days ago and saw the case available for 400 coins. I looked at my coin total and saw that I had exactly 400 coins! I ordered the Animal Crossing case. Thankfully I also had a registration survey waiting for the Wii U and a Post-Play survey for Wind Waker HD, so I am already back up to 170 coins.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for this Matty! ~ ~ ~ 

I often checked the website but never saw them available until now.

Planning to get the Animal Crossing one  But the Legend of Zelda also looks so promising! But then I think the AC would match my ds more x3

Grr, I'm 60 points away!!! Must. Stop. By. GameStop. Soon. YoY

Hopefully it'll still be available by the time I get enough points D;


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jan 23, 2014)

I had only 300 coins, but I somehow managed to get enough to order it!!
It's so cute! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 23, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No, I can confirm that Europe gets the better prizes.



No, it doesn't It's had the same rewards for ages! Also, I feel as though the UK club nintendo is a lot more expensive on stars than it is in America and Jp (Idk, it just takes ages to earn enough points to exchange a decent reward.)

The best thing that I've bought from the UK club nintendo was probably a packet of QR cards.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> No, it doesn't It's had the same rewards for ages! Also, I feel as though the UK club nintendo is a lot more expensive on stars than it is in America and Jp (Idk, it just takes ages to earn enough points to exchange a decent reward.)
> 
> The best thing that I've bought from the UK club nintendo was probably a packet of QR cards.



We've had a lot of the same stuff to, only because nobody wants stupid dish towels.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally ordered mine ~ yay! Thank you again Matty ♪


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 23, 2014)

Cou said:


> Finally ordered mine ~ yay! Thank you again Matty ♪



Aww no problem ^_^
I'm glad I helped a lot of people get this case before it's out of stock for another year or so. I saw a post on Reddit about this case, I knew I had to spread that news to all my friends. I can't afford the case, but then I already have one from before. I'd never get another since I'm still filling the one I'm using.

It comes in handy, I love having my games all in one case. But then I always worry, what if I lose this one case. Then all my games will be gone. But then that's the same as losing your 3DS, and you had purchased eshop games on it. It's more convenient to have one case, rather than a big stack of game cases.
I take care of all my 3DS things. I keep them in a carrying case, with all my 3DS accessories.
I can say that I'm a 3DS enthusiast xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 23, 2014)

The zelda one is out of stock. Someone kill me :'c


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The zelda one is out of stock. Someone kill me :'c



I'm sorry!  That sucks, but this is probably something of an indication that the Animal Crossing one will be gone soon as well, so I suggest that anyone who hasn't gotten one that wants one to get it now!


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 25, 2014)

MattKimura said:


> People speak of buying two cases, as if that's so easy. As if, they can go out and buy about 5 new 3DS games, just to get a case. I wonder why they'd buy two, and blow out all their coins/stars on it, rather than saving for something else.



It's called eBay. That's how I managed to make my way to Platinum last year, and probably how I'll make it again this year. Although, thanks to replacing my defective 2DS, I got an extra 100 coins, which got me much closer to my goal (130 coins to go)

My original game case is nearly full, and with a few games I've been wanting to get, I will need a second one soon enough.


----------



## Solar (Jan 25, 2014)

My case came last night and I love it! As you can guess the Animal Crossing design is on the front!! I feel like this case is a bit better quality than the last one. I feel like the snap is much more secure and holds tighter but idk, could be just me. Anyway can't wait for everybody else to get theirs!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a game case its great
I have about 13 3DS games i think.. so great place to store them


----------



## Snow (Jan 25, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> My case came last night and I love it! As you can guess the Animal Crossing design is on the front!! I feel like this case is a bit better quality than the last one. I feel like the snap is much more secure and holds tighter but idk, could be just me. Anyway can't wait for everybody else to get theirs!



Where is mine?!? off to find my boots so I can check the mailbox again!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 25, 2014)

My Zelda one probably got here Thursday, but I picked it up yesterday. I love the thing, it has practically the rest of my 3DS games in it.


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> My Zelda one probably got here Thursday, but I picked it up yesterday. I love the thing, it has practically the rest of my 3DS games in it.



How long did it take? I just got an email yesterday that they barely shipped mine.


----------



## Snow (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine was here today! It is really nice - I'll be using it forever. Now to start saving up coins for the next AC item they get...


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

so cool


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 25, 2014)

This is pretty cool, but meh it doesn't look like I could earn that many play coins without purchasing more ;_;


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 25, 2014)

Snow said:


> Mine was here today! It is really nice - I'll be using it forever. Now to start saving up coins for the next AC item they get...



"Forever" Now that's the spirit! These things are always useful, it beats those expensive $40 carrying cases. Well to be honest, I use this case with a carrying bag. It's pretty useful to get a carrying bag, to bring your 3DS things with you anwhere. Don't be one of those people that leave their 3DS places. 
My friend's brother found a 3DS at the movie theater, with Fire emblem installed on it. He returned it to the lost and found, but nobody claimed it. It was a 3DS XL too.


----------



## Holla (Jan 27, 2014)

I just ordered this today thanks!  Anyone know how long it takes to go through? I ordered it over an hour ago and it took my coins, but I have not received an email nor has anything showed up under my order inquires on the website yet.


----------



## Snow (Jan 27, 2014)

Holla said:


> I just ordered this today thanks!  Anyone know how long it takes to go through? I ordered it over an hour ago and it took my coins, but I have not received an email nor has anything showed up under my order inquires on the website yet.



iirc it takes a couple of hours before I get my order confirmation from them. I don't know if that's typical since I don't get more than a couple things a year though.


----------



## Holla (Jan 27, 2014)

Snow said:


> iirc it takes a couple of hours before I get my order confirmation from them. I don't know if that's typical since I don't get more than a couple things a year though.



Ah ok thanks!  I was just wondering as this is the first time I have redeemed anything, which is crazy since I've had 600 coins since sometime in 2013.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 27, 2014)

Holla said:


> I just ordered this today thanks!  Anyone know how long it takes to go through? I ordered it over an hour ago and it took my coins, but I have not received an email nor has anything showed up under my order inquires on the website yet.



Mine went through from order to shipped within a day or two, though because it's going across the country, it's only expected to be delivered on February 5th (It was shipped on Jan. 23rd)

Sometimes I get the confirmation email right away, and sometimes it takes a few hours, so not always typical.


----------



## Cou (Jan 30, 2014)

woop got my thing today


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 30, 2014)

Cou said:


> woop got my thing today



Your thingy thing huh~
Wonder what that thing can be 
Better not let anyone see it if it's something private o:

How do you like it xD


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 30, 2014)

I got mine on monday


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd get one but my 3DS XL case can hold 12 games, so I guess I'll wait until my library grows.


----------



## Snow (Jan 30, 2014)

They've just added a set of Animal Crossing posters!! Sadly I am down to about 20 coins after getting my case. I'd rather have the case than the posters, but they are pretty cool!


----------



## MattKimura (Jan 30, 2014)

Snow said:


> They've just added a set of Animal Crossing posters!! Sadly I am down to about 20 coins after getting my case. I'd rather have the case than the posters, but they are pretty cool!



Ever since I moved, posters became pointless for me. They only last when you live in your parents house when you have your own room, the one you grew up in. But I guess it depends on the person, anyone can enjoy posters. The Nintendo ones seem collectible.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 30, 2014)

MattKimura said:


> Ever since I moved, posters became pointless for me. They only last when you live in your parents house when you have your own room, the one you grew up in. But I guess it depends on the person, anyone can enjoy posters. The Nintendo ones seem collectible.



I want the Zelda posters to come back, although I don't have enough coins for them anyway. Even my boyfriend, who hates anything Zelda, said the posters look amazing. 

The AC posters look cool, but a bit annoyed that they cut the number to 2 posters instead of 3.


----------

